# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Prime Labs. Legit?

## M25

Any one use Prime Labs? Any feedback?

----------


## Bostonboyy978

> Any one use Prime Labs? Any feedback?



Prime labs is my go to gear. They have in my opinion some of the highest quality gear on the market, have never been disappointed. This is test 400 a super blend. I've gotten EQ and I've also gotten testosterone enanthate from them and I was very satisfied

----------


## Couchlockd

Nope garbage ass gear.
Prime
Hammer
Victory
Flex tech.

All the same trash master

----------


## Jayd85

> Nope garbage ass gear.
> Prime
> Hammer
> Victory
> Flex tech.
> 
> All the same trash master


Baaaaahahahaha I was waiting for it!

----------


## Obs

How long has prime been a ugl?

Under the name prime I mean...

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Nope garbage ass gear.
> Prime
> Hammer
> Victory
> Flex tech.
> 
> All the same trash master


Haha what he said 

Sent from my JSN-AL00 using Tapatalk

----------


## Couchlockd

> How long has prime been a ugl?
> 
> Under the name prime I mean...


Hammer and prime we're at same time, so quit a while

----------


## Obs

> Hammer and prime we're at same time, so quit a while


Oh I thought they were just the latest name. 

It will probably great stuff until the pump and dump extravaganza sale

----------


## Couchlockd

> Oh I thought they were just the latest name. 
> 
> It will probably great stuff until the pump and dump extravaganza sale


I wouldn't say it's bunk. But hit or misd at best

----------


## Family_guy

> Prime labs is my go to gear. They have in my opinion some of the highest quality gear on the market, have never been disappointed. This is test 400 a super blend. I've gotten EQ and I've also gotten testosterone enanthate from them and I was very satisfied


Hahahah! His first post he’s saying that prime is awesome after another guy with only a few posts asks about it. I don’t know about this one...

----------


## nateboussad

It works for the people that wants it to work, becouse they dont want to admit they spent 150 $ for nothing. 

They are good at PR though, Wall of text







Bluestacks Kodi Lucky Patcher

----------

